# Back Pain - Pregnancy



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi

I have done my back in!!! Not sure what I have done, back have been in terrible pain since yesterday afternoon. I can not stand straight,  or straighten my back and if I sit I need my legs need to be bent, otherwise the pain is terrible. I cant lay on my back, only my side in the fetal position.
Im 21 weeks pregnant.
I have been taking paracetamol, I had (run out now) a back freeze pain aerosol, and thats it.

I have some deep heat, but not sure if I can use this, or if there is anything else I can take to ease the pain.
Many thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi heavenlyharry,

So sorry to hear that you're in pain   I would get to the GP as soon as you can to get it seen to. In the meantime paracetamol, hot water bottle and some deep heat rub would be okay.

Maz x


----------

